# 2.7 litre stroker and 2.8, big differences?



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey!

I have a 2.8l HKS in my car and after the summer I`ll be selling my car and Im thinking of a R34 GTR Im thinking of stroking it also and Im going single turbo or twin top mount the target will be 750hp and later on maybe 850hp then 900hp "slowly reach 1000hp".

Now I dont know if I should go with the Nitto 2.7l that is rated over 1000hp or the 2.8l Tomei thats rated 800hp. Will i feel big differences between 2.8l and 2.7? whats the benefits of each? (2.6, 2.7, 2.8).

It looks like those that choose 2.8l Tomei go with low mounts and those that use 2.7l go with either twin top mount or single.

Thanks!


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

why not a R I P S RB 30 ?.......

proven all the way upto 1000bhp+

Nigel :thumbsup:


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Satansbodyguard said:


> why not a R I P S RB 30 ?.......
> 
> proven all the way upto 1000bhp+
> 
> Nigel :thumbsup:


I was thinking of that but I like strokers better, but I still love RB30s!


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Personally I think your crazy to go to the effort of building a big dollar engine and only bring it to a '2.7' or 75.7 mm stroke.
I have the Tomei 2.8 in my car with GT RS's which will be replaced with a set of -5's. I have a few mates with RB30 GTR's and everytime I drive one of those it only makes me want to rip my 2.8 out and build a RB30.
Back to the original question, 2.8 without a doubt IF you must retain the stock block.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

why don't you consider the hks 2.8 stroker ? will give you a 1000hp no probs, provided that you have the right turbo/turbos, and engine internal components etc.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

.::TopSky::. said:


> I was thinking of that but I like strokers better, but I still love RB30s!


LOL why not go both?
Rob/RIPS has done custom crank builds before (3.3L).
Off the shelf Nitto does 3.2L & Spool does 3.4L RB30 strokers.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> why don't you consider the hks 2.8 stroker ? will give you a 1000hp no probs, provided that you have the right turbo/turbos, and engine internal components etc.


The HKS Stroker is rated to 800hp just like the Tomei.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Piggaz said:


> Personally I think your crazy to go to the effort of building a big dollar engine and only bring it to a '2.7' or 75.7 mm stroke.
> I have the Tomei 2.8 in my car with GT RS's which will be replaced with a set of -5's. I have a few mates with RB30 GTR's and everytime I drive one of those it only makes me want to rip my 2.8 out and build a RB30.
> Back to the original question, 2.8 without a doubt IF you must retain the stock block.


+1 on that, if you are making the effort and spending money, I'd consider RB30 without doubt. Gives you so much more grunt ant torque, and getting a 1000hp out of that is not hard at all.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Piggaz said:


> Personally I think your crazy to go to the effort of building a big dollar engine and only bring it to a '2.7' or 75.7 mm stroke.
> I have the Tomei 2.8 in my car with GT RS's which will be replaced with a set of -5's. I have a few mates with RB30 GTR's and everytime I drive one of those it only makes me want to rip my 2.8 out and build a RB30.
> Back to the original question, 2.8 without a doubt IF you must retain the stock block.


I`ll be using a T90R turbo does it work good with the RIPS RB30?

I dont want to go To4z again, I want something different.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> +1 on that, if you are making the effort and spending money, I'd consider RB30 without doubt. Gives you so much more grunt ant torque, and getting a 1000hp out of that is not hard at all.


lol, Im slowly changing my mind and thinking of a RB30 but Nitto rates their kit at 1600hp!!! wich will mean that its probably bulletproof?

The Nitto kit with every single bolt and stud with ACL Race bearings will cost me something around 65 000 SEK if i order now thats 6 151 GBP thats pretty cheap for me but what will a RIPS bottom cost me?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

.::TopSky::. said:


> I`ll be using a T90R turbo does it work good with the RIPS RB30?
> 
> I dont want to go To4z again, I want something different.


I personally think the T04Z is a weak turbo for the RB30, in a sense that.... if you are going for big power. plus with a T04Z you won't get a 1000hp. You need a bigger turbo than that.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> I personally think the T04Z is a weak turbo for the RB30, in a sense that.... if you are going for big power. plus with a T04Z you won't get a 1000hp. You need a bigger turbo than that.


I dont want to go 1000hp in the beggining I`ll change the turbo when I want more power the most important thing is that It can handle up to 850, wich i doubt that the To4z can.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

.::TopSky::. said:


> lol, Im slowly changing my mind and thinking of a RB30 but Nitto rates their kit at 1600hp!!! wich will mean that its probably bulletproof?
> 
> The Nitto kit with every single bolt and stud with ACL Race bearings will cost me something around 65 000 SEK if i order now thats 6 151 GBP thats pretty cheap for me but what will a RIPS bottom cost me?


Nitto kit 1600hp? that's b*ll*x mate trust me. 

Do they have like a demo car or something?


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

*awaits for Mr Ward to come in here and say 90% of it is in the tune*
I do know of a 3.5 being released VERY soon. 97 mm stroke..... Got twist?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

.::TopSky::. said:


> I dont want to go 1000hp in the beggining I`ll change the turbo when I want more power the most important thing is that It can handle up to 850, wich i doubt that the To4z can.


I got ya, in which case you should concentrate on building the internals right, then you'll be on the right track.


----------



## WHITER33 (Feb 4, 2009)

RB30 will be like a stroker over the 2.6.
Get RIPS to build you one, spin it to 10,000rpm and your set


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

interesting reading please share some more info, ps from what i hear and have seen the rb30 is strong, doesnt rev high like a supra engine = big power at low revs.
So now with the Hks and tomei you need to make power a little higher up in the revs.
But with the rb30 you know it wont rev high unless you play with a high spec head assembly.
Ive been told mentioning no names here, but if you want to make power revs will slow your progress down, a good head is the only bottle neck.
A few builders like Rob use a head filled with tomei goodies and this is good because this means you can rev the engine higher then a with a standard head.
Remeber a bottom end isnt everything, its the Bottom of the engine, the top half also needs lots of attention, you might spend alot on a good bottom end but if the head isnt ported and doesnt have over size valves to breath better etc etc then the bottom will only make as much as the head can provide ??
Food for thought .
Im not saying rev the engine to death, but know that bigger turbos are laggy come one later and leave you with less usable horse power, so to make all make sense, you need to raise your rev limit to allow the big hair dryer to come on song and then allow you to drive and rev the engine to match the next gear while still maintaining boost ....


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> Nitto kit 1600hp? that's b*ll*x mate trust me.
> 
> Do they have like a demo car or something?


 They have a 1000hp Yellow R34 GTR in AU with probably every single part from their stock.

YouTube - ‪Mercurys NITTO 1000 + Hp GTR 34‬‏

I belive there is a thread on here also, about the Nitto R34.


"NITTO's RB26DETT Stroker kits are designed for use in all motorsport classifications including drag racing, drifting and circuit racing. Rotational capability is lifted to 12,000 RPM and power handling is rated to 1600 HP. The changed harmonics due to the crankshaft material and design results in a much more 'free revving' more balanced engine." From PHRs site.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> I got ya, in which case you should concentrate on building the internals right, then you'll be on the right track.


Yup, Im focusing alot on the internals. Ive done alot of work on my current car but most of it was HKS Tokyos job that I refined.


----------



## WHITER33 (Feb 4, 2009)

adamsaiyad said:


> interesting reading please share some more info, ps from what i hear and have seen the rb30 is strong, doesnt rev high like a supra engine = big power at low revs.
> So now with the Hks and tomei you need to make power a little higher up in the revs.
> But with the rb30 you know it wont rev high unless you play with a high spec head assembly.
> Ive been told mentioning no names here, but if you want to make power revs will slow your progress down, a good head is the only bottle neck.
> ...


My engine spins to 8500 easy. It would go more but I dont see the need for it. I run a slightly modified RB26 head fitted with Kelford 280 degree cams and oversize valves. Last tune saw 420rwkw @ 19psi on 98 thru a C4 auto and 50/50 avgas/98 mix saw 475 @ 24psi

But then look at Robs engines, and the videos of his cars. 10,000rpm sounds mad for a RB30


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

How much GBP for a RIPS RB30 full bottom end?


----------



## WHITER33 (Feb 4, 2009)

Have a look here at some options.
http://www.ripsltd.com/products.html

Or just send Rob a pm


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

I just checked and my bottom end will cost 94 000 SEK if I go with RIPS wich is alot more that what it will cost me if I go Nitto even with block and head work it will still be cheaper!

I checked the borg spec btw


----------



## WHITER33 (Feb 4, 2009)

I saw you posted about the fuel setup.

Send ROB a pm and price up a package deal


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

WHITER33 said:


> I saw you posted about the fuel setup.
> 
> Send ROB a pm and price up a package deal


I`ll do that, but I dont think it will be much cheaper...


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

One of the NZ guys has a killer rb26/30 head + bottom end + GT-RS setup built by Rob (and still at RIPS) for sale on here


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

WHITER33 said:


> RB30 will be like a stroker over the 2.6.
> Get RIPS to build you one, spin it to 10,000rpm and your set


it's rated to take 10,000rpm, but in the real world you wouldn't get it spinnig to such rev limits mate, normally it'll be 8800rpm or max 9000.


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

infamous_t said:


> One of the NZ guys has a killer rb26/30 head + bottom end + GT-RS setup built by Rob (and still at RIPS) for sale on here


Thats me, its still avaliable too. PM me if you want.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/151279-rips-rb26-30-hks-gtrs.html


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Isnt the Top RPM R33 GTR wich was featured in Ignition DVD running over 860hp and Tomei 2.8?


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

If we just leave out the RB30 for a minute, Is it a big difference between 2.7l and 2.8l? Wich kit should i go for if I want to go over 800hp, HKS, Tomei or Nitto?


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

2.8 end of the story.
1000cc injectors 
put bronze guides ,supertech oversize valves and springs,tomei 270+ duration + 10,5+lift, lifters.
get a good tomei oil pump extent your sump, use some oil restrictor.
steal head gasket 1.2mm 
24u block to handle safe the power with your 87mm forged cp or what ever pistons.
some nice forgie rods.
2 Bosch 044 fuel pumps.
and then choose the right turbo to make the 850hp you want, i think the to4z with 1.0a.r 
a good radiator and intercooler
good ecu with map sens.
if you want i can go on. 
will do the job.and there you are, you have almost spent 30000-40000 pounds easily.
Rb30 would be cheapper for sure if rob makes you a good offer, i chose to stay with a 2.8 just to be" legal "with the engine. 
If i new earlier that it existed a 3.3or 3.4 i would def not go for the 2.8 
But at the end of the story i have never driven a 2.8 or 3.0 or 3.4 to tell you the difference, for the last 2 years i just payed a ridiculous amount of money and i still have a room full of parts, i hope soon i will be able to put them together and be happy.
p.s at the end of the day you know that you will go for the 2.8 just because deep inside you is what you really want i have been there and i know why you are making this question.
good luck with your choice.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

DrGtr said:


> 2.8 end of the story.
> 1000cc injectors
> put bronze guides ,supertech oversize valves and springs,tomei 270+ duration + 10,5+lift, lifters.
> get a good tomei oil pump extent your sump, use some oil restrictor.
> ...


I have a 2.8l stroker in my R33 and I love it but my question is will it hold 850hp or more? beacuse HKS Rates 800 but Nitto rates their kit at 1600hp (so it should handle at least 1000)

btw: I know wich parts I need, you dont need to write down that


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

DrGtr said:


> 2.8 end of the story.
> 
> will do the job.and there you are, you have almost spent 30000-40000 pounds easily.


30 000-40 000 GBP is alot, 25 000 GBP is max! Its not the first time Im building tuning a car its just the first time im doing it "from scratch".


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

2.7 or 2.8 hasn't got anything to do with HP.
Turbo (air) in combination with fuel makes HP.

2.7 or 2.8 will make the volume more so the torque more early.
(BTW just oversized pistons doesn't make it 0.1 or 0.2 volume more, another crank, pistons and rods so the combination will)
The 2.7 or 2.8 can handle both much HP. HKS, Tomei, Jun, Nitto.
It's the supporting mods which will HOLD the HP.
The head (after you make sure of the supporting mods) will bring you the RPM. So big cams, retainers etc. etc. 

So only a complete Spec will make sure you can run AND keep running big HP.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Nitto stuff impressive.
YouTube - ***x202a;"DREAMCRUSHER" JUN 9 second R32 GTR***x202c;‏


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

.::TopSky::. said:


> 30 000-40 000 GBP is alot, 25 000 GBP is max! Its not the first time Im building tuning a car its just the first time im doing it "from scratch".


Thats why i am telling you 30-40000 well i meant in euros but anyway you are not going to spent less than 30000 pounds if its from scratch.
call farndon eng. they have made mine,you can get it in a bit better price and they can make you what ever you want like the previews hks step3 crank which is good for 10000rpm and over 1000hp maybe up to 1200hp if you can make them, dont forget is the rpm that kills the engine.
Just get a full counter weight crank and add some good bearings and studs and there you go. all of them are good but custom is the best  that's why i will have the only one piece in the world cause i have drown it.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

DrGtr said:


> Thats why i am telling you 30-40000 well i meant in euros but anyway you are not going to spent less than 30000 pounds if its from scratch.
> call farndon eng. they have made mine,you can get it in a bit better price and they can make you what ever you want like the previews hks step3 crank which is good for 10000rpm and over 1000hp maybe up to 1200hp if you can make them, dont forget is the rpm that kills the engine.
> Just get a full counter weight crank and add some good bearings and studs and there you go. all of them are good but custom is the best  that's why i will have the only one piece in the world cause i have drown it.


Ive done some counting, and with the crown getting stronger everyday and the dollar dropping I can get some stuff pretty cheap from the US and with every engine, sunspesion, body, interior part + headwork and mapping + 30 000 SEK extra the whole project will cost alot less than 30-40 000 euros I also talked to a Australian tuner about the 2.7l and he says its verry good and its actually a JUN kit made by an Australian company together with JUN.

I dont know how you came to 30-40 000 Euros.

Now im waiting for Robs offer and then I`ll decide.

The video that asiasi posted is just like a slap in the face to all the people who say Nitto is shit :chuckle:


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

I have spent just for the parts 40000euros 1year ago, but i got a lots of things . my car was completely stock. just the nismo back lights where 800  but well worthed.
for the NITTO kit nobody sayed that is shit, there are very good indeed. but still mine is DrGtr crank made by farndon. So my advice if you dont want to waste time and save money is go for the nitto which hopefully is ready to ship on stock OR RB30.


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

.::TopSky::. said:


> I have a 2.8l stroker in my R33 and I love it but my question is will it hold 850hp or more? beacuse HKS Rates 800 but Nitto rates their kit at 1600hp (so it should handle at least 1000)
> 
> btw: I know wich parts I need, you dont need to write down that


The more the post the more obvious it is you don't know what you are doing or talking about. 

What do you want to do with the car? 

A stock crank will hold 850hp, a stroker crank will hold 850hp and a RB30 bottom end will hold 850hp. But none of them will if it is built s**t, tune s**t... etc.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

bigmikespec said:


> The more the post the more obvious it is you don't know what you are doing or talking about.
> 
> What do you want to do with the car?
> 
> A stock crank will hold 850hp, a stroker crank will hold 850hp and a RB30 bottom end will hold 850hp. But none of them will if it is built s**t, tune s**t... etc.


Well, youre right afterall it depends on the tuner and support mords


----------



## WHITER33 (Feb 4, 2009)

Nigel-Power said:


> it's rated to take 10,000rpm, but in the real world you wouldn't get it spinnig to such rev limits mate, normally it'll be 8800rpm or max 9000.


Maybe have a read here then....
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/138122-3-year-old-1400hp-10-000rpm-7-2-second-rb30-engine-stripped.html


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

.::TopSky::. said:


> I just checked and my bottom end will cost 94 000 SEK if I go with RIPS wich is alot more that what it will cost me if I go Nitto even with block and head work it will still be cheaper!


I'm sorry but your not comparing apples with apples, my fully built and assembled 1000-1200hp/9000rpm shortblock is just nzd9000, there is no way your going to get a Nitto stroker kit, a fully prepped block, all other machining, balancing and assembly etc all done and be under that (I know because I am also a Nitto dealer)

The COMPLETE bottom end you priced from me @ nzd15900 is totally different to a shortblock and has alot more included than a stroker kit, it has tomei oil pump, high capacity race sump, 1500hp front damper, water pump, cam belt, etc etc, all assembled ready for a head which is a totally different thing to buying a stroker kit and getting it installed in a block.

Its frustrating when people think what I offer is expensive when they are not comparing my price with what I include correctly against another price where ALOT less is included.

You said you wanted to spend nzd15,000 for a complete bottom end, a custom fuel system, a full custom exhaust manifold and a RIPS 90mm plenim kit, obviously thats simply not possible.

I'd be happy to do you a great package deal if you can be clear what you would like included,

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

DrGtr said:


> call farndon eng. they have made mine,you can get it in a bit better price and they can make you what ever you want like the previews hks step3 crank which is good for 10000rpm and over 1000hp maybe up to 1200hp if you can make them, dont forget is the rpm that kills the engine.
> Just get a full counter weight crank and add some good bearings and studs and there you go. all of them are good but custom is the best  that's why i will have the only one piece in the world cause i have drown it.


Just to let you know.......the only crank I have ever had crack was a custom fardon billet crank, we compared it to a stock crank in many ways and chose to stick with stock ever since and never had one crack.

Rob


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I'm sorry but your not comparing apples with apples, my fully built and assembled 1000-1200hp/9000rpm shortblock is just nzd9000, there is no way your going to get a Nitto stroker kit, a fully prepped block, all other machining, balancing and assembly etc all done and be under that (I know because I am also a Nitto dealer)
> 
> The COMPLETE bottom end you priced from me @ nzd15900 is totally different to a shortblock and has alot more included than a stroker kit, it has tomei oil pump, high capacity race sump, 1500hp front damper, water pump, cam belt, etc etc, all assembled ready for a head which is a totally different thing to buying a stroker kit and getting it installed in a block.
> 
> ...


Yea, you`re right sorry, What I meant was 15.000 for the bottom end and I can spend andother 15.000 or more for the rest.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Im ready to spend around 40 000 NZD or more into the engine.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Now your in the ball park for a real nice RB30 engine.
I have a bottom end ready to go and can build a top class head for you, then we just need to sort out the bolt ons etc, e-mail me if you like and let me know what parts you may have like inlet plenim base (the part that holds the injectors) rocker covers, backing plate etc, all these things if you have them will help get the costs down for you. 

Do you have a 26 to use for some donor parts?

Rob


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Now your in the ball park for a real nice RB30 engine.
> I have a bottom end ready to go and can build a top class head for you, then we just need to sort out the bolt ons etc, e-mail me if you like and let me know what parts you may have like inlet plenim base (the part that holds the injectors) rocker covers, backing plate etc, all these things if you have them will help get the costs down for you.
> 
> Do you have a 26 to use for some donor parts?
> ...


The head is going to be built by a Swedish tuner/engine builder, I really like their job its verry good!

My car will arrive in the end of this summer so we have to wait a couple of months before I buy anything I also have to sell my R33 GTR and when I do my budget will be alot wider.

I`ll pm you tonight, I have some work to do right now :thumbsup:

Thank you verry much!


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Just to let you know.......the only crank I have ever had crack was a custom fardon billet crank, we compared it to a stock crank in many ways and chose to stick with stock ever since and never had one crack.
> 
> Rob


I would really like to hear the story , why? how? in what circumstances?
I dont believe there are all the same, farndon have made hundreds or maybe more for hks and they still work fine in drag , track etc.


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

DrGtr said:


> I would really like to hear the story , why? how? in what circumstances?
> I dont believe there are all the same, farndon have made hundreds or maybe more for hks and they still work fine in drag , track etc.


The japs have broken heaps of fardons cranks in drag situations. They always break in the same place too


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

rb30r34 said:


> The japs have broken heaps of fardons cranks in drag situations. They always break in the same place too


and that is?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

around the front of the rear main


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

@ DrGtr http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/131144-preparation-2010-drag-season-2.html#post1244243


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

asiasi said:


> @ DrGtr http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/131144-preparation-2010-drag-season-2.html#post1244243


Thanks a lot man, lets hope that due to the fact that is a different crank will not have the same result . So topsky go for a different brand then.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Nigel-Power said:


> why don't you consider the hks 2.8 stroker ? will give you a 1000hp no probs, provided that you have the right turbo/turbos, and engine internal components etc.


"1000hp no probs" maybe a few eventually...


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

DrGtr said:


> Thanks a lot man, lets hope that due to the fact that is a different crank will not have the same result . So topsky go for a different brand then.


Big rev limiter launches on slicks and a prepped track is what breaks them. So you should be fine


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

I wont beat the car with hard rev limit launches on the drag strip with slicks every weekend, I`ll take care of my car and do a gentle launch I dont care if I do a 20 sec run as long as I have fun but on the track its a different story and IM NOT GOING FOR 1000HP IMIDIENDTLY AFTER REBUILD its just a maybe!


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

the farndons are very widely used in the hks kits.... wierd its the first ive heard of them cracking in such a long time....


----------



## crazydave3000 (Apr 13, 2011)

I doubt that the HKS 2.8 Stroker is rated at 800hp, I have read about many cars in Japan using the Step 3 stroker to power levels in excess of 1000hp with no problems. Take a look at some of the Garage Saurus or Enfless-R (the ones that dont use the HKS Hi-Deck Block) cars for example...


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

The Step 3s are hard to find right now, the Step 2 is rated at 800hp just like the Tomei kits. All the really powerfull cars that where built at the time when HKS was till producing the Step 3 kit use the Step 3 kit and make well over 1000hp without problems.

The JUN 2.7 is also a great choice but its pretty much just like the Nitto but more expensive.

My choice will be 2.7 Nitto or RB30 right now its leaning towards RB30 but we`ll se.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

step 3 is easy to get from farndon. well they will need 6 months to make it it will cost a lot less than any of these.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Who`s farndon?


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

Here you go champ
farndon racing engineering crankshaft manufacturer coventry uk


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

.::TopSky::. said:


> Who`s farndon?


The manufacturer of hks cranks


----------



## fun123 (Apr 16, 2010)

*HKS cranks*



rb30r34 said:


> The manufacturer of hks cranks


Farndon only manufacture the Step 3 crank for HKS

Step 0, 1 and 2 use a forged (Not machined from billet) crank made in Japan. 

The HKS step 2 2.8 kit is a lot better than the Tomei 2.8 as it is a full counter weight crank (12 counterweights) where as the Tomei isn't (It has 8 counterweights)
I heard the Tomei is the same as the Nismo 2.8 crank.

The other advantage you get with the HKS 2.8 kit is advanced piston crown design, the HKS is considerably different to a stock piston in crown shape, where as most of the others look like stock (JUN, Tomei, Nismo etc)
Also HKS use a standard length conrod, other kits like the JUN for example use a shorter conrod . A longer conrod puts less stress on your engine parts and transfers the combustion force differently to the crankshaft (This is one of the reasons HKS made the HiDeck engine for drag racing, it has a much longer conrod and can handle extreme levels of power, Heat Treatments uses one in their drag car)


----------

